# Baking thread



## Schrody (Jun 12, 2014)

This is all pops idea, just to let you know 

Post your recipes (and pics if you want to) for your delicious cakes/cupcakes, etc. 

Edit: it doesn't have to be a cake


----------



## Schrody (Jun 12, 2014)

Russian Hats

*Biscuit:*

- 4 eggs
- 200 g (7 oz.) of sugar
- 1 dcl (0.4 cup) of oil
- 1 dcl (0.4 cup) of hot water
- 250 g (8.8 oz.) of flour
- 1 baking powder (here one bag is about 12 g, so 0.42 oz.)
- 1 1/2 spoon of cocoa

Separate egg whites and yolks. Add sugar to the yolks and stir until frothy. Add oil and water. Mix flour with baking powder, add it to the yolks. Beat egg whites into snow, add it to the mixture. Divide it into two separate mixture, in one add cocoa. Or less complicated, just add cocoa without separating. Bake in a rectangular and thin cake pan, (you'll need two biscuits so your goal is to make it all at once) at 180 Celsius or 356 degrees for 10-15 minutes. When it's done, cut circles with molds or anything you have (I use small cup). 

*Cream:*

- 1 vanilla (or if you prefer chocolate) powder pudding
- 350 ml (1.4 of cup) of milk 
- 100 g (3.52 oz.) of sugar (I always put less sugar that it's in the recipe)
- 1 vanilla sugar
- 200 g (7 oz.) of butter
- 100 g (3.52 oz.) of coconut flour 

Mix pudding with sugar, vanilla sugar, and cook with milk. Let it cool, mix butter. 

Take one "circle", spread cream onto it, and cover with the other circle. Spread creme all over its sides, leaving top and bottom "creamless" :grin: Roll into coconut flour, let it stick. When done, make a glaze/frosting.

*Glaze:*

- 100 g (3.52 oz.) of dark cooking chocolate
- 3 spoons of oil (glaze will be all shiny)

Melt chocolate, let it cool a little, spread on the top of the "hat".


----------



## popsprocket (Jun 12, 2014)

Oh man, I didn't mean we needed this thread _right now _

I don't have any pretty pictures to contribute because I just cleaned out my phone's photo gallery of everything except fluffy dog pictures.


----------



## Freezeblink (Jun 12, 2014)

Everything I've baked has been a box mix, so not much I can contribute here. But I'm certainly interested in learning some new recipes.

Something interesting I have learned lately as well. I know someone that baked a cake with cupcakes inside of it. Apparently if you bake cupcakes, then place the cooked cupcakes within cake batter and cook the cake you can get get cake within cake. It turned out quite good and surprisingly enough the cupcakes inside the batter did not dry out after being in the oven twice.


----------



## Schrody (Jun 12, 2014)

Brownies

My friend sent me a picture of the recipe because he was too lazy to write it by hand, so I'm giving you a pic, 'cos I'm lazy too :mrgreen:


----------



## popsprocket (Jun 12, 2014)

Boooo that's the worst brownie recipe I've ever seen 

Best Brownies Ever: popsprocket's Perfected Recipe

200g dark chocolate (NOT the most expensive chocolate you can buy, it's not necessarily the case that the better the chocolate the better it will taste. Cooking chocolate usually works best)
140g butter
200g brown sugar
2 eggs
1 egg yolk
1 tsp vanilla extract
85g plain flour

Melt butter and chocolate together in the microwave or on a double boiler. Stir in brown sugar and allow the mixture to cool a little. Add eggs one at a time, mixing thoroughly after each addition. Add the egg yolk and mix in. Add vanilla extract and flour. Mix it all through and pour batter into a prepared (buttered and floured with a piece of baking paper cut out to fit the bottom) brownie pan. Bake at 160C for 40 minutes.

Seriously the best brownies you will ever eat. They're of the thick and dense kind.


----------



## W.Goepner (Jun 13, 2014)

Does every one know of no bake cookies?

I do not know how it goes around the world so I will be easy about it, (meaning I will ask you to convert it to your home measurements)

Now this Was one of my, "I am board and I want a snack", recipes. It took me all of fifteen twenty minutes.

Ingredients:

3 cup (24 oz) rolled oats

1/2 cup (4oz) butter or margarine

1/2 cup (4oz) peanut butter (your choice crunchy or smooth)

1lb (16 oz) bag of Chocolate chips (depending on your tastes; sweet, semi sweet, milk chocolate, or dark chocolate. I have had it with white chocolate.) 

In a sauce pan big enough to hold all the ingredients, about a 2 quart (I think that is a 1.9 L) sauce pan will do. Melt together over medium heat; butter, peanut butter, and chocolate chips. When all the chips are melted add oats, turn off heat and mix thoroughly. Spoon out on to wax paper or nonstick pan. Makes 18 to 24 cookies. Let cool and eat.

Other wise look up no bake cookies on line and they have you using; cocoa powder, sugar, vanilla, and Milk, some times salt.


----------



## Schrody (Jun 13, 2014)

popsprocket said:


> Boooo that's the worst brownie recipe I've ever seen
> 
> Best Brownies Ever: popsprocket's Perfected Recipe
> 
> ...



Why are you doing that?  I'm gonna cry in my mouse hole.



:mrgreen:


----------



## Schrody (Jun 13, 2014)

@Goepner, I know one! 

*30-Second Chocolate Cake *

In a microwave-safe bowl, melt:

4 oz (113 g) chocolate (bittersweet preferably)

Add and thoroughly whisk together: 

4 large (240 g) eggs
6 tablespoons (80 g) sugar
3 tablespoons (25 g) flour

Pass the mixture through a strainer to remove any lumps and to filter out the chalazaes (the little white strand that attach the yolk to the egg white). Transfer to whipper and pressurize. 

Spray mixture into a greased glass, ramekin, or whatever microwave-safe container you will cook it in, leaving the least the top third of the container empty. The first time you do this, I recommend using a clear glass so that you can see the cake rise and fall as it cooks. 

Microwave for 30 seconds or until the foam has set. Flip onto a plate and dust with powered sugar. 

For better-tasting results, try adding Nutella or Fluff: spray a thin layer of cake better, drop a spoonful of filling into the center, and then spray more cake batter on top of and around the filling.


----------



## popsprocket (Jun 13, 2014)

Schrody said:


> Why are you doing that?  I'm gonna cry in my mouse hole.
> 
> 
> 
> :mrgreen:



Because I am a baking snob and only the best will do! :king:


----------



## PiP (Jun 13, 2014)

popsprocket said:


> Because I am a baking snob and only the best will do!



Perhaps we should have a bake-off ? Try both recipes and see which brownies taste the best


----------



## popsprocket (Jun 13, 2014)

PiP said:


> Perhaps we should have a bake-off ? Try both recipes and see which brownies taste the best



Are you volunteering to be the third party judge then?


----------



## Schrody (Jun 13, 2014)

Idon' t know why, but this post somehow didn't accept what I wrote. Ignore.


----------



## Schrody (Jun 13, 2014)

popsprocket said:


> Because I am a baking snob and only the best will do! :king:



You snob, you! 



PiP said:


> Perhaps we should have a bake-off ? Try both recipes and see which brownies taste the best



Mine _are_ the best, it just depends on your oven how long are you gonna bake, for me it's around 10 minutes.


----------



## popsprocket (Jun 14, 2014)

Baking snob here, I made jam drops.


----------



## Ariel (Jun 14, 2014)

I had some of those this guy made once.  The filling was raspberry-jalepeño.  They were amazing.  The same guy also once made an apple-garlic tart that was phenomenal.  He was a friend of my ex and was a trained chef.


----------



## Nippon Devil (Jun 16, 2014)

Nippon Devil Calzones: because transporting pizza to your friend's hangout once a week is too messy.

I don't work with specifics, i like to be creative and experiment with quantities every time. so this recipe may seem a tad sloppy:

Dough: Pizza Dough works great. I don't make my own, I buy it pre made because it's easier and less expensive. Not sure how your situation is.

Sausage: There are many styles that i use, buy my favorite is Northern sausage. (looks like little nuggets)

Pepperoni: Not too much! It's flavor is very powerful!

Mushrooms: Portabella mushrooms are the best. More foods should have shrooms in them.

Bell peppers: Eat with your eyes and get a bunch of different colors! 

Onions: In moderation.

Sauce: I use pizza sauce, but tomato sauce works too! 

Cheese of choice: Mozzarella

Butter: To lube cooking surfaces.



Step 1: Pre-heat oven to really hot (375-400) and cut up what needs to be cut up. 

Step 2: Cook down the mushrooms, peppers, onions and sausage in a huge fry pan. You don't have to cook it all the way since it'll go in the oven, but the onions can make your guests particularly gassy if undercooked. 

Step 3: Roll out the dough and smear the sauce over it with a spoon or ladle. DO NOT go to the very edge, as it will make it impossible to seal your creations up. (optional: classic calzones are dipped in sauce and have none on the inside.)

Step 4: Load your creations with all that good stuff. If you're me, it's mostly shrooms. then pinch and fold the edges. Stab the very top of your creation with a fork  a few times to vent it.

Step 5: Put those bad boys on a lubricated cooking pan. Your oven should be up to temperature, or not if you're an awesome ninja chef. 

Step 6: Into the oven. Depending on the size of the calzones the time they need to cook really varies a lot. For me, I keep a close eye on them after the 15 minute mark. They should turn a golden brown, and maybe the edges are more of a true brown. 

Step 7: Take 'em out, and either eat them on the spot or wrap them up in tin-foil to be transported to wherever.



Your local pizza place has NOTHING on a true Nippon Devil Calzone! If you don't agree... My recipe is probably not specific enough.


----------



## popsprocket (Jun 16, 2014)

I find it hard to believe that buying pizza dough is cheaper than making it... It's literally flour, water, yeast, and a bit of oil and salt. Only needs to be kneaded for about 5 minutes and only needs to proof once. It's really very easy.


----------



## W.Goepner (Jun 16, 2014)

popsprocket said:


> I find it hard to believe that buying pizza dough is cheaper than making it... It's literally flour, water, yeast, and a bit of oil and salt. Only needs to be kneaded for about 5 minutes and only needs to proof once. It's really very easy.



AH! :scratch: um, I like to cook, I do not do well with making dough. Easy is; open package, flatten and work with dough.


----------



## Nippon Devil (Jun 17, 2014)

Truth is, it probably isn't cheaper. But if you make it yourself it adds about 4 hours onto the prep time because that yeast has to rise. I should also note that my "supplier" has a very interesting pricing system where certain things are just as expensive as buying the ingredients separately. for instance, I don't save any money buying the ingredients to make a sub. It is literally the same price to make my own sub as it is to have the store make it. So for me, it is cheaper/same price to get dough. It probably isn't for most people. I suggest doing whatever works best for you.


----------



## Pandora (Jun 18, 2014)

Many moons ago I baked, when the kids were young. I made little loaves of morning breads and sent to family for the holidays. Lemon Poppyseed, Lemon Walnut, Pumpkin, Banana Nut, Zucchini . . . it was fun and I got rave reviews. I haven't seen those recipes in years, maybe I should.


----------



## Nippon Devil (Jun 18, 2014)

Nippon Devil's Trip To Hawaii: Because Bagel Pizzas can always use more Pineapple! And some of you like short prep times.

You will need:

Bagels: Preferably real bagels and not "bag bagels" that are essentially bread cut in the shape of a bagel. They don't need to be plain. You can get any kind you want, but i would stay away from anything that is excessively salty/sweet.

Pineapple: Fresh is epic, canned is good too. But I like the crushed ones because it's easier to garnish my pizzas with it.

Bacon: THE MEAT OF THE GODS!

Ham: Also good. Deli sliced works, or if you have leftover ham from last night's dinner you can cut it into cubes.

sauce: Just like Nippon Devil Calzones, tomato sauce or Pizza sauce will work.

Cheese of choice: Mozzarella.

(Bell peppers and onions are optional this time. A true Hawaiian pizza will not have these. you will need to prep them like in the calzones) 

Step 1: Preheat oven to 350 or lower. You're just going to melt cheese so it probably doesn't even have to be that high. 

Step 2:  Cut and toast your bagels. This will make them more resilient to the  sauce that can saturate them into mush. You can also microwave your  bacon while you're at it. While that stuff's cooking you can...

Step 3: Prep the ham and optional stuff. The ham only needs to be cut up so that you can garnish your pizzas. 

Step 4: Start putting the bagels onto your cooking pans as they are done. Light coating of sauce on each one. a little cheeze goes a long way, most of it always melts and drips onto the pan. If you go to the edge of the bagel with the cheeze you've put too much on.

Step 5: Garnish with everything else, starting with the pineapple. If you made the bacon crispy you should just have to break it over the pizzas. Otherwise you need to cut them up.

Step 6: Melt cheese in oven. This shouldn't take long. Maybe 3 minutes.

Step 7: EAT!


----------



## dale (Jun 22, 2014)

not about baking...about deep frying. does anyone here know what they're doing? i have this fresh lake fish that i want to fry up for the family. 
do i put the grease on high or level 8 or what?


----------



## Schrody (Jun 22, 2014)

dale said:


> not about baking...about deep frying. does anyone here know what they're doing? i have this fresh lake fish that i want to fry up for the family.
> do i put the grease on high or level 8 or what?



It's much better when you bake it in the oven 

My favorite: stuff a fish ( but first remove all gut and so) with a finely chopped garlic and parsley, mix with good, quality extra virgin olive oil. You can add it on the skin too. Bake until it gains some color and is crispy. Ta-da! 

If you want to fry, just roll it in some flour and fry. Don't put too much oil, and let it fry on the medium fire!


----------



## dale (Jun 22, 2014)

medium. ok. last time i tried to fry fish, i think i didn't let it get hot enough. cuz it just turned out soggy instead of crispy.


----------



## W.Goepner (Jun 22, 2014)

Deep fry, Beer batter, is how I like my fish cooked. Look it up on the net, but I think about 350 degrees F. for the oil. 

Here is one recipe I looked up on the net.


CRISP BEER-BATTER FISH  1 egg
3/4 c. beer, at room temperature
1 c. all-purpose flour
1 tsp. salt
1/4 tsp. pepper
1 tsp. baking powder
1 lb. fish fillets (scrod)
1/4 c. additional flour for dredging
Vegetable oil or shortening for frying
Beat  the egg, then beat in beer. Whisk in the flour, salt and pepper until  smooth. Cover and let stand 30 minutes. Just before frying, stir in the  baking powder. Pour enough oil in fry pan to cover fish, but no more  than 2/3 full to allow for rapid bubbling. Heat 375 degrees. Cut fish  into serving size pieces and pat dry with paper towels. Dip into flour  and then batter. Lower into hot oil and fry about 3 minutes or until  golden brown and puffy. Drain. Approximately 4 servings.

 


----------



## dale (Jun 22, 2014)

sounds good. but i just drank my last beer and it's sunday. they don't sell carry-out beer on sunday in indiana.
the problem i had last time was temperature. i don't know how to gauge 375 degrees on the stovetop. i'm just gonna put it
on level 7 and hope that works.


----------



## Kevin (Jun 22, 2014)

when I fry fish I brown the battered fish, flipping (once, usually) till browned... not burned, not under cooked (not brown). If it's too hot, the oil starts to smoke; too cool, the batter doesn't brown. 

The oil should be hot before you put in the fish. When you add the fish, there should be that boiling/ sizzling noise. 

Fish cooks fast. I put the cooked fish on paper towels, layering, so the oil soaks into fresh paper.


----------



## Schrody (Jun 22, 2014)

dale said:


> medium. ok. last time i tried to fry fish, i think i didn't let it get hot enough. cuz it just turned out soggy instead of crispy.



If you want to fry it, medium fire. If you want to bake it, I would recommend you to preheat the oven, then bake it on 180-200 C, when it's starting to gain color, put it down on, like 150 (maybe cover it with tin foil so the steam will cook it, and the juices will make it soft, but then again, it won't be crispy) but it all depends on your oven, I regularly have to bake less than it says in the recipe.


----------



## W.Goepner (Jun 22, 2014)

If you do not have a deep fry cooker. On stove top in a pan able to take the heat, (Cast iron here), Medium high should work, number scale, 1 being lowest and 10 high, 7 would be about right.

A good cooking thermometer can tell you how close you are.


----------



## W.Goepner (Jun 23, 2014)

This evening we had deep fried squash, Yellow straight neck, and green Zucchini. Sliced about 8mm or about 3/16 inch, the aforementioned batter*, with my own spices. Four 10 inch squash is more than three people can eat, (well the three of us anyway)


* If you do not have beer, 1/4 teaspoon of dry yeast desolved in water will give close to the same flavor, beer is used for the raising of the batter along with the baking powder.


----------



## popsprocket (Jun 27, 2014)

Anyone ever made croissants from scratch?

Looks like it's a bit involved, but I'd like to give it a try.


----------



## Schrody (Jun 27, 2014)

popsprocket said:


> Anyone ever made croissants from scratch?
> 
> Looks like it's a bit involved, but I'd like to give it a try.



I've done them, but they weren't good at all.  Sounds stupid, but I don't know how to shape them, sure, I roll them, but it does not look like a croissant.


----------



## popsprocket (Jun 27, 2014)

Schrody said:


> I've done them, but they weren't good at all.  Sounds stupid, but I don't know how to shape them, sure, I roll them, but it does not look like a croissant.



It's just dough, stretch them I guess?


----------



## Schrody (Jun 27, 2014)

popsprocket said:


> It's just dough, stretch them I guess?



"Cut the dough into rectangles, then cut rectangles diagonally, forming triangles. 
In each triangle, make a small slit in the middle of the base of the triangle. This allows you to roll the triangles into a crescent shape.

Using both hands, roll the triangle into a crescent by rolling from the base up. One hand should be working with the dough on each side of the slit. A tip to get perfect crescents is to point your hands away from each other as you roll."

This is something new, I'm gonna try it. I usually rolled the smallest edge of the triangle toward the biggest, I see now where I did wrong.


----------



## popsprocket (Jul 12, 2014)

Tonight I made brownies.


----------



## dither (Jul 12, 2014)

dale said:


> sounds good. but i just drank my last beer and it's sunday. they don't sell carry-out beer on sunday in indiana.
> the problem i had last time was temperature. i don't know how to gauge 375 degrees on the stovetop. i'm just gonna put it
> on level 7 and hope that works.



Haven't you got fish and chip shops over there?


----------



## Ariel (Jul 12, 2014)

Fish and chips shops?  Sounds like "Long John Silver" or "Captain D's" would be the closest Americans would have.  Neither are really fish.

i have found myself collecting cookbooks lately.


----------



## kilroy214 (Jul 12, 2014)

It is too fish! (and it's delicious!)


----------



## Schrody (Jul 12, 2014)

Looking good, pops!


----------



## bookmasta (Jul 12, 2014)

popsprocket said:


> Tonight I made brownies.



See, this is why I would be your neighbor. I would come over just for brownies.


----------



## dale (Jul 15, 2014)

i just fried hamburgers in leftover sausage gravy and it's like really good.


----------



## dale (Jul 15, 2014)

dither said:


> Haven't you got fish and chip shops over there?



we have long john silvers. we just call the chips fries, though.


----------



## W.Goepner (Jul 15, 2014)

dale said:


> i just fried hamburgers in leftover sausage gravy and it's like really good.



That is called Salisbury stake, or country fried stake. Even with out the breading on the meat. Oh And yes it is very good.


----------

